# Sunday dinner



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2006)

Well now that we're back up and running, I just finished dinner. Had a pretty good cook today. Ribs, fatties, pastrami and chicken. My daughter leaves to go back up to school tomorrow with a bag of food and we have dinner and lunches for the week. 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... f9&.src=ph


----------



## cleglue (Feb 26, 2006)

It all looks great.

Did you brine the corned beef or buy a package of corned beef and smoked it to make pastrami?  I haven't done pastrami before but would like to try.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks awesome bro', here's what I came up with =D>  :grin: http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 5943vv.jpg


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> It all looks great.
> 
> Did you brine the corned beef or buy a package of corned beef and smoked it to make pastrami?  I haven't done pastrami before but would like to try.



No, I did use a packaged one. I pick them up on sale the day after St. Patty's.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2006)

glock73110 said:
			
		

> is it a roll of breakfast sausage?



Yeah!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 26, 2006)

Great job guys!! Puff she is a doll!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great job guys!! Puff she is a doll!!!!!!!


 My pride& joy :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Nick, is that your real face? fftop:  :eep:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, is that your real face? fftop:  :eep:



Yeah, I got to close to the smoker one day  #-o


----------



## Finney (Feb 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well now that we're back up and running, I just finished dinner. Had a pretty good cook today. Ribs, fatties, pastrami and chicken. My daughter leaves to go back up to school tomorrow with a bag of food and we have dinner and lunches for the week.
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... f9&.src=ph


Damn... See what you can get done when you're cooking, not typing. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ack: What the hell did it look like before that


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, isn't that the truth! Last Sunday I flipped a couple of burgers on the grill and that was it!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Nick what a spread!  Looked like some really great eats!  I gotta try one of those fatties sometime.  How long do you cook it? Internal temp?  Do you rub it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2006)

They took about 3 hours. Rubbed them with......you guessed it Wolfe Rub, internal temp. 165*. My daughter took the rest of them back to school.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> They took about 3 hours. Rubbed them with......you guessed it Wolfe Rub, internal temp. 165*. My daughter took the rest of them back to school.



Was it just like regular Jimmy Dean sausage? Bet that would be good with the Ham Sausage, ever tried it with that?


----------



## Finney (Feb 27, 2006)

The ham sausage sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, ya know your right, it was Jimmy Deans, not Jones as I stated earlier. Get the skinless ones so the fat can drip out. I used 1 regular and 1 with sage. Both were great.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, ya know your right, it was Jimmy Deans, not Jones as I stated earlier. Get the skinless ones so the fat can drip out. I used 1 regular and 1 with sage. Both were great.


 I like the maple flavored Bob Evans the best =P~


----------

